# Puppies chewing on concrete?



## Teresa Cowart (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm curious about pups who like to chew on concrete or the sides of stucco house.
Anyone have any idea why they do this? Are they missing something in their diet maybe. They also chew on just about everything else you can think of too. I know chewing is normal, but concrete?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalkmangel?? 

Calcium defiency?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if they chew on everything else? why not concrete?..must be satisfying to chew a chunk into bits...I'd be impressed with myself if I could do it


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Teresa Cowart said:


> I'm curious about pups who like to chew on concrete or the sides of stucco house.
> Anyone have any idea why they do this? Are they missing something in their diet maybe. They also chew on just about everything else you can think of too. I know chewing is normal, but concrete?


Well, pica and chewing can be kinda the same, but chewing can also just be chewing for the sake of chewing. Also, frustrated energy and boredom can contribute to obsessive chewing.

Is the pup teething? Is he alone and bored or busy and active with his human(s)? Do you have good chewy things for him? 

The puppy experts will have better answers.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You did well Connie. That's what I think too.


----------



## Teresa Cowart (Nov 11, 2008)

pups are 6 weeks old....10 of them, they have tons of stmulation all day. chew toys, me, chew toys and me as a chew toy!My cats as chew toys, their mama a as a chew toy,, HaHa...I guess i am over worrying, and they are just being normal pups....thank tho for the input. Getting back to my pack of babies!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

i was in my computer room when my four year old grand daughter came in. Questions were being asked By her and I mean all kinds of questions so I decided to read this post out load. 1- so I could read it and 2- to satisfy her questions. Her comment was to not let them do that because it could hurt their teeth. FROM THE MOUTHS OF BABES, LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> i was in my computer room when my four year old grand daughter came in. Questions were being asked By her and I mean all kinds of questions so I decided to read this post out load. 1- so I could read it and 2- to satisfy her questions. Her comment was to not let them do that because it could hurt their teeth. FROM THE MOUTHS OF BABES, LOL.





Simplest answer;
Cause they are puppys/kids
The top of one of my daughter's crib looked like it was worked over with an ax by the time she out grew it.
It's just what some of the little beasts do! :lol:


----------

